# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gezwollen teelbal

## Andreas

Wat is de mogelijke oorzaak van een teelbal die erg verdikt of gezwollen is ?

----------


## Helgaatje

Dat kan van alles zijn,...mijn zoon had dit ook en toen bleek hij een liesbreuk te hebben.

----------


## Andreas

Dankjewel Helgaatje; waar kan ik nog meer reacties terzake terugvinden ?

----------


## Helgaatje

Geen idee

----------

